# Looking for a free cat...



## Kingbuxton13

Regardless of age etc, Im looking for a house trained cat, that will get on with children, and the cat I already have.

Im looking to try pick it up for free, as the cat rescue centres all charge £60 (I can see why, and they are well within there rights etc.) I would just rather not pay it, as I have alot of outgoings this month.

Where is best place to find this?

Im based in North Wales.


----------



## jamie1977

Think you will find it really hard to find a healthy cat going for free.


----------



## Aurelia

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Regardless of age etc, Im looking for a house trained cat, that will get on with children, and the cat I already have.
> 
> Im looking to try pick it up for free, as the cat rescue centres all charge £60 (I can see why, and they are well within there rights etc.) I would just rather not pay it, as I have alot of outgoings this month.
> 
> Where is best place to find this?
> 
> Im based in North Wales.


1. No one will be able to offer you cat that will be guaranteed to get on with your current cat. Unless you're looking for a stuffed toy 

2. If you're struggling financially, so much so you can't afford to donate £60 to a rescue so as to rehome a cat ... Then I would strongly suggest you wait until you have some funds saved. Also hope that your current cat does require vet treatment in the mean time :scared: Unless of course you have pet insurance ... though there is usually an excess to pay if you need to use it, most of which are above £60.

Sorry to rain on your parade.


----------



## Kingbuxton13

Im not hard up as such, just would prefer not to pay the £60 for another.

Of course no one can promise it cant get on with the other cat, but you can have an idea. Baring in mind the other cat is shy timid and generally soft as grease.

Plenty of people put cats into rescue centre's. I am able to offer better than that for nowt (if someone is wanting it to go to a good home, they are welcome to call in for a check around??)

I would take an older cat from a rescue home, but they still want £60 for a 12 year old for example.


----------



## Aurelia

You're making it sound like a cat isn't worth £60


----------



## PurpleCrow

Aurelia said:


> You're making it sound like a cat isn't worth £60


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## jamie1977

For that £60 you get support, Vacc's etc all worth alot more than £60. Anyone giving you a cat for free can easily lie about how that cat is etc, where as a rescue will be more open with you.

Look at this little fella Capricorn Animal Rescue he would be a good addition to any family for £50. And look at all the "extras" you get for your money.


----------



## Kingbuxton13

After previously reading the forum, I thought I may well get stick for this.

Im not saying they aint worth £50/£60, im not saying that the rescue centres are wrong to charge it, im just looking for a free one.


----------



## alisondalziel

I just looked at that page and it brought a tear to my eye.

Only 5 months old and has no home, how very very sad 

I agree with Aurelia, and not meaning to sound, well, mean, i would also worry if you were struggling to pay £60. 

What if something was to happen to one of your cats that incurred a vet bill of say £250? Would you be able to pay, or would the animal end up being re-homed again?

It's nice having lots of furries, but you need to remember that they can be costly and life is not always plain sailing, costs do and will come along.


----------



## Kingbuxton13

Come on get a grip.

Im hardly scrabbling around for money, rather than a cat be dumped in a rescue centre, I have a home ready.

Not that its any of your business, but I have paid out plenty on my cats (Including an operation recently.)


----------



## jamie1977

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Regardless of age etc, Im looking for a house trained cat, that will get on with children, and the cat I already have.
> 
> Im looking to try pick it up for free, as the cat rescue centres all charge £60 (I can see why, and they are well within there rights etc.) *I would just rather not pay it, as I have alot of outgoings this month.*Where is best place to find this?
> 
> Im based in North Wales.


The bit I have made bold does give the impression that you would struggle to pay £60 this month to be fair.


----------



## Kingbuxton13

jamie1977 said:


> The bit I have made bold does give the impression that you would struggle to pay £60 this month to be fair.


I would rather not pay it, is completely different to I cannot afford to pay for it.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Dont get grumpy with people for voicing their concerns  

(Another case of someone getting pissy because they dont get the answers they want )


----------



## Aurelia

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Come on get a grip.
> 
> Im hardly scrabbling around for money, rather than a cat be dumped in a rescue centre, I have a home ready.
> 
> Not that its any of your business, but I have paid out plenty on my cats (Including an operation recently.)


Seriously ... I think maybe you should look in the mirror and say the first sentence to yourself!

So you want something for nothing. It's a life! one that would depend on you if you took her/him in! If you can't pay £60 adoption fee then how would you cover a £60 insurance excess (best case scenario if you have insurance).

Unless you get proof of vaccinations from anyone you get a free cat off you would also need to have it's vaccinations done again to satisfy most pet insurance companies. They cost upwards of £50 alone. Yet if you save one of the kitties in rescue this is more often than not done for you, along with neutering, worming and defleaing.

By getting a cat free from the likes of gumtree or what ever, all you're doing is supporting people who think it's OK to dispose of pets that way  Which is very very sad.


----------



## jamie1977

I really do not see why you would rather take a free cat of someone who could lie about that cats temperment and/or health. You could go via a rescue, who will be straight with you with all aspects of the cat, and will even match you with one that should be ok living with your current cat.


----------



## Guest

I have not actually read anything the OP has posted but I have read how upset other people are at your posts so I wont read them.

If you cant afford to pay £60 to a rescue then you should NOT be having another cat.
What happens if you need to pay for vet fee's in the future? 

If you are hard on money you either scrip on other things for yourself (I:e dont go ot the pub or buy in any drinks or eat any costly foods) or you dont get the animal. End of.

No animal is free.....if the initial fee is free that doesnt mean the cat is free...animals cost money to feed, vaccinate, chip, insure and pay for vet treatment.


----------



## Kingbuxton13

Im baffled by the response.

Firstly, to put a few things to bed, im not skint, at all. The reason I intially am looking to go down this route, it that, there are plenty of people looking to get rid of a cat (for both right an wrong reasons.) To save a cat from going into a shelter, I would be willing to home it myself. I really do not see the problem here.

Im not getting pissy, because im not gettin the answer I want (thanks to those who have dropped me a PM on the matter.) If you look back, the question I asked wasnt "Which route should I go down" it was simply a case of asking if there was a cat that needs a home. That is all. To have my character called into question (implying that I will just dispose of the cat at the first sign of a vets bill!?)

I used Capricorn for my existing cat. They were brilliant, and I can see exactly where people are coming from in advising we use them. I may well use them in this instance, I was merely having a nose around.

I dont agree with people getting rid of cats willy nilly, I really dont, but people are going to do it anyway. Isnt it better that someone is there to home it, save it being dumped.


----------



## jamie1977

I agree with your thinking, but if wanting a free cat you are better getting one via a friend/friend of a friend etc. Getting one via the internet from a stranger is just opening your offer up to abuse from people wanting to get rid of a unhealthy or etc cat.


----------



## Kingbuxton13

jamie1977 said:


> I agree with your thinking, but if wanting a free cat you are better getting one via a friend/friend of a friend etc. Getting one via the internet from a stranger is just opening your offer up to abuse from people wanting to get rid of a unhealthy or etc cat.


Its a fairshout. Something I am strongly considering.

Again, Capricorn were excellent, happy to use them again


----------



## jamie1977

Freshfields have a few cats as well - Wales Freshfields Animal Rescue Centre

They have a centre near Caernarfon and another in Liverpool, dependant on which is closest to you.

:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Im baffled by the response.
> 
> Firstly, to put a few things to bed, im not skint, at all. The reason I intially am looking to go down this route, it that, there are plenty of people looking to get rid of a cat (for both right an wrong reasons.) To save a cat from going into a shelter, I would be willing to home it myself. I really do not see the problem here.
> 
> Im not getting pissy, because im not gettin the answer I want (thanks to those who have dropped me a PM on the matter.) If you look back, the question I asked wasnt "Which route should I go down" it was simply a case of asking if there was a cat that needs a home. That is all. To have my character called into question (implying that I will just dispose of the cat at the first sign of a vets bill!?)
> 
> I used Capricorn for my existing cat. They were brilliant, and I can see exactly where people are coming from in advising we use them. I may well use them in this instance, I was merely having a nose around.
> 
> I dont agree with people getting rid of cats willy nilly, I really dont, but people are going to do it anyway. Isnt it better that someone is there to home it, save it being dumped.


See now this is completely different to what you implied you meant in your first couple of posts! That's down to you, not us. We can only go by what YOU say.

Provided you're prepared to ensure the cat gets all of the things it needs (vaccinated, neutering, worming and defleaing) when it comes to you then fair do's.

However it is much better that people ... if they really do have to give up their pets ... take them to rescue to rehome. If nothing else so that they can be assessed and have all their needs catered for. THEN be rehomed with the right people after being homechecked (hopefully, we know it doesn't always work out). This is much better for the cat, and much more responsible.

Giving away any pet on free sites is totally irresponsible. They could end up anywhere (think dog baiting etc) with anyone (people abusing pets for kicks). Not only that but if someone like you comes along a very sick animal can be 'got rid' of with ease. If you care about animals this would not only be an expensive exercise but also a heartbreaking one.

Anyway, I wish you good luck in your search. I do wish you would reconsider going to rescue though. The only way people with stop advertising their pets free, is if people stop supporting them by taking in those pets.


----------



## Gem16

I think we would all rather not pay for things but it doesn't make it right, i would be happier knowing my money went to a rescue centre than possibly going on vet bills because my 'free cat' actually comes with loads of health problems the original owner lied about


----------



## Kingbuxton13

Theres nothing "wrong" with having a cat from somebody who can no longer keep it for whatever reason.

If you were rather use a rescue centre, thats upto you, but again, I didnt ask where people thought I should get a cat from.


----------



## momentofmadness

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Theres nothing "wrong" with having a cat from somebody who can no longer keep it for whatever reason.
> 
> If you were rather use a rescue centre, thats upto you, but again, I didnt ask where people thought I should get a cat from.


Hey there.. Now I dont know about the ins and outs of everything you do,...  But have you thought about becoming a foster carer for a cat rescue.. they are screaming out for good people to help them.. 
You have a cat on foster untill they find there forever home.. If you feel the cat is suitable for you to keep you would be able to go through it with a rescue..


----------



## jamie1977

momentofmadness said:


> Hey there.. Now I dont know about the ins and outs of everything you do,...  But have you thought about becoming a foster carer for a cat rescue.. they are screaming out for good people to help them..
> You have a cat on foster untill they find there forever home.. If you feel the cat is suitable for you to keep you would be able to go through it with a rescue..


I was going to suggest that :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness

jamie1977 said:


> I was going to suggest that :thumbup:


Well lad.... :lol: A beat ya to it..  :lol:


----------



## Stephen&Dogs

The only chance you'll get a cat for free would be if you knew someone who was having kittens and ask them like i did, But a cat isn't just something people will give away because someone can't afford one, And plus rescue centers need home checks if i were giving a cat away for free (Which i would never do because i love my cats) i wouldn't just give it away to someone who i don't hardly know and have no idea if their home is acceptable for another cat.


----------



## kelly-joy

If you want a free cat there is no such thing but you can usually get so called free cats/kittens from classified sites such as pets4homes,preloved, gumtree and even on freecycle nowadays . I got a so called FREE ragdoll kitten from this very site last year to save him from getting into the wrong hands. The poor boy has FCKS and had a really badly deformed leg, He has had his leg removed,had his little spine put back into place as it was in an S shape, been neutered,fully vaccinated,flead,wormed and socialised him as he hissed a spat at everything when he first came and ended up keeping him as he has so many problems that its likely he is going to live very long and he needs a lot of care.He has costs over a £1000 already and probably will cost far more before he goes, so I wouldn't say he is was FREE would you?. Anyone that sees a cat/ kitten advertised for FREE should be very very wary as they are likely to have something medically or behaviourally wrong with them that will cost you more and often courses far more heartache in the long run.

Fostering is a great idea, as you get to have a cat/kitten in your home and the rescue pays for everything. You need to have a lot of time and patience as many will come in from very hard back grounds and they need just that little extra,but it is very rewarding to see them change and go off to new loving homes.


----------



## Kingbuxton13

I did think about fostering but is our house ideal?

4 Year old child (well behaved however) 2 working parents, 1 pt/1ft?

Little one on the way?

My partner isnt keen on another cat if im honest, im desperate for one, I thought if it was INITALLY free I might be in with a shout


----------



## momentofmadness

Kingbuxton13 said:


> I did think about fostering but is our house ideal?
> 
> 4 Year old child (well behaved however) 2 working parents, 1 pt/1ft?
> 
> Little one on the way?
> 
> My partner isnt keen on another cat if im honest, im desperate for one, I thought if it was INITALLY free I might be in with a shout


Is all you can do is apply.. So you can either speak to your local rescues.. or message someone like Kelly Joy.. She knows a fair bit about it I would say.. 
I can't comment on whether you would be suitable as every foster cat is different and has different needs and stay for different lengths of time..


----------



## Lex87

Isn't there an online service that you can use to find a cat that a family can no longer keep? What about Craigslist, do they have a "free to good home section"? In my city there is a website where people can post goods that they want to buy or sell and there is also a pets section. Someone was giving away lovebirds that they no longer wanted and my sister now has a couple of really sweet birds to keep her company. That's one way to find a pet at no initial cost.


----------



## momentofmadness

Lex87 said:


> Isn't there an online service that you can use to find a cat that a family can no longer keep? What about Craigslist, do they have a "free to good home section"? In my city there is a website where people can post goods that they want to buy or sell and there is also a pets section. Someone was giving away lovebirds that they no longer wanted and my sister now has a couple of really sweet birds to keep her company. That's one way to find a pet at no initial cost.


Personally I would be very wary of people giving away pets for free.. As has been already stated quite often they come with problems and previous owners quite often neglect to tell the new owners..


----------



## kelly-joy

My partner isnt keen on another cat if im honest, im desperate for one, I thought if it was INITALLY free I might be in with a shout

Don't take this the wrong way but I think your hands will be full enough with a 4 yr old and another on the way, if you want me to be totally honest I don't think its the right time to be introducing another cat into your house hold just yet, I think you should wait until the baby that is on the way is at least a year old first.Rescuing a cat will be stressful enough on any cat, going from a home and people its known all its life to a home it doesn't know,with people it doesn't know, with strange smells and into a house with a crying new born and with another strange cat. By bringing in a cat you will have a higher chance of that cat and quite possibly your own cat starting to inappropriately toilet in your house.
Also when you are pregnant you seem to want and need things more than when you are not, I know I did when I was pregnant with both of mine,so you may not really want a cat, its just your body craving what you will have when the baby is born if that makes sense.

Fostering would be better for you,but only until your baby is born afterwards it isn't a great idea as rescue cats need a lot of attention and you won't be able to give that with a new born.
If you are quite far away from delivering your baby then send me a pm or email to [email protected] with your email address and I will get our foster coordinator Jenny to contact you and talk through fostering in more detail and then we will arrange a home check for you, We do NOT pass or fail people we just get you to send us your permission to send out your home check report to any rescues considering using you and its their job to pass or fail you, it is done this way as different rescues require different things in their foster carers, so just because you fail for one rescue it does not mean you will fail for all.


----------



## cringer

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Come on get a grip.
> 
> Im hardly scrabbling around for money, rather than a cat be dumped in a rescue centre, I have a home ready.
> 
> Not that its any of your business, but I have paid out plenty on my cats (Including an operation recently.)


Sorry to join the pack but to be honest you were asking for a telling off posting this kind of request on a pet lovers forum, i personally am on the fence and everyone is entitled to their own opinion on what a cat is worth and what they are prepared to pay, just bear in mind the £60 goes towards saving abused cats and lives. So a forum like this isnt the place to say you dont feel like paying it.

Sorry just my 2 penneth

On the other hand you have a very valid point, in that if someone is thinking of giving there cat to a rescue centre then you will take it and cut out the middle man. (personally i wouldnt have even mentioned the fact you didnt want to pay anything)


----------



## Gem16

cringer said:


> Sorry to join the pack but to be honest you were asking for a telling off posting this kind of request on a pet lovers forum, i personally am on the fence and everyone is entitled to their own opinion on what a cat is worth and what they are prepared to pay, just bear in mind the £60 goes towards saving abused cats and lives. So a forum like this isnt the place to say you dont feel like paying it.
> 
> Sorry just my 2 penneth
> 
> On the other hand you have a very valid point, in that if someone is thinking of giving there cat to a rescue centre then you will take it and cut out the middle man. (personally i wouldnt have even mentioned the fact you didnt want to pay anything)


I think you hit the nail on the head here, not only on this subject but many others too, people will post something and then are shocked when everyone gets passionate or 'moody' about it, but the fact is we are an animal lovers forum where everyone feels extremely strongly about animal welfare etc, so surely it is to be expected that there would be a strong reaction


----------



## momentofmadness

cringer said:


> *Sorry to join the pack but to be honest you were asking for a telling off posting this kind of request on a pet lovers forum,* i personally am on the fence and everyone is entitled to their own opinion on what a cat is worth and what they are prepared to pay, just bear in mind the £60 goes towards saving abused cats and lives. So a forum like this isnt the place to say you dont feel like paying it.
> 
> Sorry just my 2 penneth
> 
> On the other hand you have a very valid point, in that if someone is thinking of giving there cat to a rescue centre then you will take it and cut out the middle man. (personally i wouldnt have even mentioned the fact you didnt want to pay anything)


I really dont think the OP needs a telling off.. If you read the whole thread You will see OP has more than adequately explained herself, and a solution may be at hand!


----------



## cringer

lets agree to disagree then :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness

cringer said:


> lets agree to disagree then :thumbup:


Well I just dont see the point in upsetting new members.. Just because they haven't worded something how others would like..


----------



## cringer

yes and everyone is entitled to their say and opinion, to be fair what i said is pretty much on the money


----------



## Kingbuxton13

I feel I was jumped on ever so slightly. I appreciate people on here are animal/cat lovers, but whats to say I am not? I would never dream of harming, mistreating, abandoning an animal etc. 

Baby is due in August if that helps.

Also to note, im a he, and not a she


----------



## momentofmadness

Kingbuxton13 said:


> I feel I was jumped on ever so slightly. I appreciate people on here are animal/cat lovers, but whats to say I am not? I would never dream of harming, mistreating, abandoning an animal etc.
> 
> Baby is due in August if that helps.
> 
> Also to note, im a he, and not a she


Whoops He.. :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

It is easy to see both sides of this issue.

Hubby & I are looking to adopt a 3rd cat but I REALLY don't want to go to a rescue centre for the very simple reason that I am a complete soft touch when it comes to animals and having to force myself to chose just ONE cat from all the animals there will absolutely break my heart. I would want to give love and a home to all of them but a 3-bed terraced just ain't big enough. I have got NO problem with anyone coming to inspect my home & the homeboys. I have got no problem with answering 20 million questions. I just have a problem with a heart too big on affection and a house too small on space.

However, equally, I can understand the concerns about giving an animal away to any old Tom, Dick or Harry. I do like to think though, that there are ways of 'knowing' who the genuine people are from the language they use and the manner in which they refer to their animals etc.

This probably doesn't help the discussion much tho.....:rolleyes5:


----------



## Gem16

It would be great to go for a rescue  and honestly, although you hope they all find homes when you see them, there is nearly always 1 or 2 which really stand out and makes the decision easier


----------



## Kingbuxton13

Noticed over the last couple of days, people posting on here looking to give away a cat, im still looking.

Like the previous poster, if someone wanted to come "size me up" as it were, I would be more than happy with that.


----------



## crofty

I'd rather pay a £60 donation and know the cat has had a thorough health check, vacc'd and neutered than any old free cat that could come with hidden problems and big vets bills. I find this very odd.


----------



## Sacrechat

Have you tried your local Cats Protection League: not sure if they charge? Otherwise, your only chance is the classifieds and adopt from someone silly enough to have let their moggie get pregnant, however, this is likely to be a kitten and not an adult as you say you want. Personally, I would find the £60.


----------



## Sacrechat

I've just remembered Loot, have you tried the paper, Loot?


----------



## paşa's mummy

MoggyBaby said:


> It is easy to see both sides of this issue.
> 
> Hubby & I are looking to adopt a 3rd cat but I REALLY don't want to go to a rescue centre for the very simple reason that I am a complete soft touch when it comes to animals and having to force myself to chose just ONE cat from all the animals there will absolutely break my heart. I would want to give love and a home to all of them but a 3-bed terraced just ain't big enough. I have got NO problem with anyone coming to inspect my home & the homeboys. I have got no problem with answering 20 million questions. I just have a problem with a heart too big on affection and a house too small on space.
> 
> However, equally, I can understand the concerns about giving an animal away to any old Tom, Dick or Harry. I do like to think though, that there are ways of 'knowing' who the genuine people are from the language they use and the manner in which they refer to their animals etc.
> 
> This probably doesn't help the discussion much tho.....:rolleyes5:


when me and my OH made the decission to get our first dog we toyed with the idea of rescue centres for what seemed like years < probabley 2 month. when i finally made myself go it was heart breaking but in the end we managed to agree on a staffie cross lab that has turned out to be the biggest softie that you could ever meet lol it is hard going to the rescues but i think they are worth it in the long run. although the one i went to left alot to be desired so to speak.


----------



## jenny armour

Sacremist said:


> Have you tried your local Cats Protection League: not sure if they charge? Otherwise, your only chance is the classifieds and adopt from someone silly enough to have let their moggie get pregnant, however, this is likely to be a kitten and not an adult as you say you want. Personally, I would find the £60.


yes cats protection do charge to cover vaccs microchipping and a full vet check when they first come in


----------



## Gem16

I don't really understand when people act as if going to a rescue will be an awful experience and your want to take every single 1 home, unless you went somewhere terrible of course..
Maybe you need to go to 1 to see their not all awful  of course you wish they would all go to homes, but 99% of the time for most people there is 1 cat which stands out for them and makes it an easy decision. And wouldn't it make you feel better knowing you saved one?? I consider myself lucky to be a part of a 'bigger' rescue where cats being PTS cause their not rehomed etc does not happen, but i would still urge everyone to rescue instead of buy where possible, especially if your after a moggy!!!


----------



## Kingbuxton13

re Crofty,

I find your ignorant response odd.

Read back over what I posted, I explained my reasons etc etc etc to DEATH.

Some people on here really are judgemental pr!cks.

On a side note, had another couple of PMs (one from a rescue centre) which were very helpful. Big thanks to all.


----------



## tia_786

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Regardless of age etc, Im looking for a house trained cat, that will get on with children, and the cat I already have.
> 
> Im looking to try pick it up for free, as the cat rescue centres all charge £60 (I can see why, and they are well within there rights etc.) I would just rather not pay it, as I have alot of outgoings this month.
> 
> Where is best place to find this?
> 
> Im based in North Wales.


I have a cat if your intrested


----------



## Nikkip

I have just posted that I am looking to re-home my cat, Woody.

I have tried for 3 months to get him directly re-homed but with no luck or support from any of the usual suspects. I have advertised at our local vets and local large pet store but nobody wants him as he is 15.

I am genuine, I am re-locating to Australia and can't take him with me.

Nikki


----------



## TortoiseTabbys

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Regardless of age etc, Im looking for a house trained cat, that will get on with children, and the cat I already have.
> 
> Im looking to try pick it up for free, as the cat rescue centres all charge £60 (I can see why, and they are well within there rights etc.) I would just rather not pay it, as I have alot of outgoings this month.
> 
> Where is best place to find this?
> 
> Im based in North Wales.


Hiya dont know if you are still looking or if you would be interested, but have a look at my post & contact me if you have any questions.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...e-home-2-x-3-year-old-female-indoor-cats.html


----------



## MrRustyRead

sorry but if you have a lot of outgoings are you sure you will be able to afford this cat? what happens if you have a lot of outgoings when your cat need injections or even food? are you just gunna not give it to them? because it would make it very unfair on the cat if the situation was like that. maybe it would be better for you to get something like a goldfish or a hamster as they are a lot cheaper and easier to look after.


----------

